# Pack sheep?



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I know people use goats as pack animals.....can sheep be used the same way? I have a male hair sheep bottle baby that has life security. I had intended on raising him for butcher. I admit it...I'm a wooss...I can't do it.

So I really need for him to do something more than just eat the lawn. Especially since he is a hair sheep....is there any reason he can't be used as a pack animal?


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Try it and report back to us in two years. I'll bet you can do it. The right-size goat harness should work. Bubba could help you do yard work and chores out in the pasture by carrying your tools, plus snacks and drinks for both of you. Sort of a poor man's ATV.

He is wethered, right? Have you found him a pal? You could also train them to pull a cart in parades. This is so cool.

Peg


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Nope the other sheep will laugh at him and he'll sulk. Ok no really I can't think of a single reason you can't teach him to be a pack animal, I admit I have no idea why you need a pack sheep more than a lawn mower but sure why not?


----------



## mawalla (Oct 28, 2002)

Well, while the sheep is mowing the lawn he can be packing the beer for the observers of course.


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't see why they can't work for their food. If goats can do it sheep can do it better :happy:.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

PNP Katahdins said:


> He is wethered, right? Have you found him a pal? You could also train them to pull a cart in parades. This is so cool.
> 
> Peg


I couldn't think of a reason not to use him that way. Glad ya'll seconded that. Goodness knows I don't have to worry about him not following me :happy0035:

Wethered....yes....pal...no. I've looked for another bottle lamb and been unable to find one. The neighbor that I got him from has had 2 more lambs, but their mom's are taking good care of them. My neighbor does have to frisk me for lambs after I've been in her barn. She has another little boy that is white with brown splotches that is absolutely adorable. The temptation to hide him under my jacket is irresistable!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

That's an interesting question. Could a sheep pull a goat cart?


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm interested to know the answer. Sheep aren't as people-loving, though, which is why packgoats work so well.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Heritagefarm said:


> I'm interested to know the answer. Sheep aren't as people-loving, though, which is why packgoats work so well.


Not as people loving? I'm fairly certain that doesn't apply to bottle babies. I can't begin to tell you how many times per week I trip over Bubba.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

TxMex said:


> Not as people loving? I'm fairly certain that doesn't apply to bottle babies. I can't begin to tell you how many times per week I trip over Bubba.


Well, true... I wonder how many of the same principles for packgoats apply to sheep?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Think it would be the same.
I have had many sheep in the past that would of loved to go packing with me.
Most of mine I halter trained and some of them were quite bold and loved to go for walks.


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

Heritagefarm said:


> I'm interested to know the answer. Sheep aren't as people-loving,


It depends on the sheep, you should come visit my flock 

There have been posts on different sheep forums in the past, regarding sheep used for this purpose both in the U.S and the U.K. Although, I don't recall which ones....I would think it would be even easier to work with a bottle lamb/pet wether, who are especially eager to spend time with their humans. Sheep are creatures of habit and learn things over a short period of time. However, as mentioned before, Bubba (any sheep), really needs to have a buddy to hang out with. 


Deb


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

Third photo down:

http://amishamerica.com/pony-cart-the-a/

http://www.rockymountaintrails.net/partyidx.html



This one is just fun:

http://www.clusterflock.org/2010/03/so-a-lion-two-sheep-and-a-bear-are-pulling-a-cart.html

http://daddytypes.com/2010/04/13/cr...t_treasury_of_animals_pulling_kids_around.php


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

And here's just one of many found on the net.....
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTkP3xVYr1I[/ame]


----------

